# Music download Where



## Cuppa (31 Jul 2007)

I have bought a Creatvie Zen Vision M and I would like to download music and films but not sure where to start. There seems to be oceans of websites many requiring registration fees. Can anyone recommend a good, easy to use website compatable with the Zen  Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

Why not just buy _CDs _(second hand if necessary) and rip them?

Are looking for free download sites? Most legal downloads will be for fairly niche stuff or new artists.


----------



## Cuppa (31 Jul 2007)

I have riped loads of Cds but I want to download material and good legal or illegal sites I dont mind paying, I assume it would be cheaper than buying Cds


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

There are several texisting hreads dealing with music download sites. I would not assume that legal downloads would necessarily be cheaper than buying the _CD_ (especially discounted or second hand) and _DIY _ripping (which allows you flexibility with regard to bit rates/quality etc. too and a physical backup of the original sources).


----------



## Erasure (31 Jul 2007)

I have a creative zen and use MSN online and i have had no problems with it.


----------



## Sn@kebite (31 Jul 2007)

I use downloads as a preview of an album or single then i go and buy the CDs online from cdwow.ie or cdworld.ie. Because i'd hate to buy an album with only one or two good songs on it.


----------



## Sherman (31 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Why not just buy _CDs _(second hand if necessary) and rip them?


 
Many people have neither the time nor the inclination to spend ages trawling through second-hand record stores. Having a searchable back-catalogue online makes a lot more sense for most people, plus you get to listen to samples prior to purchase on most download sites.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

I know people who stored their whole catalog on their player and when it broke they lost the lot because they were not backing up. At least with the original _CD _you have an immediate backup.


----------



## Erasure (31 Jul 2007)

It is highly unlikely that your pc or laptop and your creative are going to break at the same time. You have a back up of the downloads on your pc if your zen breaks or is stolen.


----------



## Sn@kebite (31 Jul 2007)

Sammie110 said:


> It is highly unlikely that your pc or laptop and your creative are going to break at the same time. You have a back up of the downloads on your pc if your zen breaks or is stolen.


I think ClubMan meaned they deleted the files from their pc/laptop and only stored them on the player.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

Exactly.


----------



## Erasure (1 Aug 2007)

Well that was a bit silly


----------



## Sn@kebite (1 Aug 2007)

Sammie110 said:


> Well that was a bit silly


Maybe they just didn't have the space on their HDDs. I don't know exactly when CM is talking about but harddrives in the past were very small and quite pricy.


----------



## briancbyrne (1 Aug 2007)

i recently joined www.legalsounds.com and have found it excellent
99cent an album - you cant go wrong


----------



## Ms X (1 Aug 2007)

Is legalsounds fully legal and can Irish people purchase from this site as it appears to be a Russian site?


----------



## CCOVICH (1 Aug 2007)

Ms X said:


> Is legalsounds fully legal and can Irish people purchase from this site as it appears to be a Russian site?



I doubt it.  Their conditions of use say the following



> (iii) *You agree with the fact that you are not able to use or to download audio materials from LegalSounds.com if it is in the conflict with legislation of your country.* LegalSounds.com / LegalMedia is unable to control all LegalSounds.com users, therefore you are responsible for usage of the materials represented on the LegalSounds.com website.


----------



## Sn@kebite (1 Aug 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> I doubt it.  Their conditions of use say the following





> (iii) *You agree with the fact that you are not able to use or to download audio materials from LegalSounds.com if it is in the conflict with legislation of your country*. LegalSounds.com / LegalMedia is unable to control all LegalSounds.com users, therefore you are responsible for usage of the materials represented on the LegalSounds.com website.



I thought uploading music in Ireland was illegal while downloading is not (as long as you do it privately)? Or is it the other way round?


----------



## Guest124 (1 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Why not just buy _CDs _(second hand if necessary) and rip them?


 
- Is this legal? IRMA claim it's not!


----------



## Sn@kebite (1 Aug 2007)

BroadbandKen said:


> - Is this legal? IRMA claim it's not!


Surely ClubMan means rip them to your ipod/creative zen? Ripping them to a pc HDD is what the RIAA/IRMA are refering to.


----------



## CCOVICH (1 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> I thought uploading music in Ireland was illegal while downloading is not (as long as you do it privately)? Or is it the other way round?




I would imagine that the website in question does not have permission to sell the copyright material in question, and it is illegal to download material without permission of the copyright owner?

I'm open to correction on that point.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Aug 2007)

BroadbandKen said:


> - Is this legal? IRMA claim it's not!


Actually you're correct - as far as I know it is illegal in spite of whole industrries being built around it. As far as I know there is no fair use legislation that guarantees that ripping your own _CDs _to _MP3 _for your own use is legal. Odd but that's the way it is.


----------



## Sn@kebite (1 Aug 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> I would imagine that the website in question does not have permission to sell the copyright material in question, and it is illegal to download material without permission of the copyright owner?
> 
> I'm open to correction on that point.


I don't know if this is what you mean. But the website claims:





			
				LegalSounds.com said:
			
		

> _Legal Info_: All the materials in the LegalSounds.com music service are available for distribution via Internet according to license ЛС-3М-05-09 of the Russian Multimedia and Internet Society. Under the license agreement, *LegalMedia pays license fees for all the materials subject to the Law of the Russian Federation "On Copyright and Related Rights"*. All the materials are available solely for personal use. Further distribution, resale or broadcasting is prohibited.
> 
> Russian materials in Russain Music Collection of LegalSounds.com music service are available for distribution via Internet according to license agreement with OOO "Kontent i pravo"


Whether this is legit, I have no idea.


----------



## pnh (22 Aug 2007)

One of those Russian sites was closed down several weeks ago but I read last week that the owner was acquitted in a Russian Court-now I see it is to re-open http://www.allofmp3.ru/press.shtml


----------

